
MaskedVByte: SIMD-accelerated VByte - ingve
http://maskedvbyte.org/
======
jcr
The 'PDF' link at the bottom is for the old version of the paper. The current
version (v2) is available here:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.07387](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.07387)

------
svpv
Is "Conventionsl VByte decoder" on page 2 correct? Why the end-of-integer
condition is b<=128 and not b<128?

~~~
nkurz
I think you are right, and it looks like a mistake. And maybe it's just late
at night, but some of the assignments to 'c' look wrong too. We went over the
text many times, but the figures got much less review. I'll send a correction
to Daniel tomorrow. It looks like you signed up just to post this --- thanks,
and welcome to HN! Send me email (click on my username) if you'd like credit
in the Changelog.

